# 40' Wilderness Sailboat 1981



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone ever heard of this boat? (we haven't)

40' Wilderness Sailboat 1981 ocean cruiser/racer. VERY FAST ! - $58000
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/5172

I can't find any info. We (wife and I) are searching for a passage making cruiser in the 60-80k range for an open ended cruise, with possability of a circ. Is this one worth a closer look? Thoughts?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Why is the engine driven hull speed repoted to be substantially lower then the wind driven speed? What is that squeeze bulb for on the port side of the diesel? Everything is reported to be in excellent condition? I have never seen a 26 year old boat that is in excellent condition, never. Does your wife like the location of the head? Mine wouldn't. If you decide to proceed do all of the due deligence, and don't try to save money on the surveyor which may be the best money you have ever spent.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The squeeze bulb on the port side of the diesel might be for bleeding air from the fuel lines... I know several boats that have installed a squeeze bulb in the fuel line for just that very reason. Bleeding the air from the fuel lines can be much simpler with one.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

RickBowman said:


> Why is the engine driven hull speed repoted to be substantially lower then the wind driven speed?


Rick, Hum. some boats are like that. ya know....

My boat has a top speed of 9kts with motor, at full RPM, 7,6kts at 2.200Rpm, and I sail way much much faster than that...had her at 17kts last week, and climbing....yessssss. Almost there....

I cruise on sail normally at 10 to 13kts.

As far as this boat goes....me likes it, but me would not go far from home with it!!

Me also does not like rudder and winch location...

Me also says you're nuts doing passage on this boat....

This boat nice to piss T34C off!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone notice that even though the text says it has 12 Barient winches, and two are self-tailers... I can see three self-tailing winches in the photo... One in the lower left, and two above the companionway. So, the facts they have are obviously wrong...and probably quite a bit of the other information. 

I hope the boat is well-balanced...since it is on a tiller.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD, do you Golf???? I think you need some time off....   

You're actually counting the winches that are ST??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, don't believe in golfing... no point to chasing a little white ball around the woods...  I was just noticing that the text and photos don't match... and it is rather hard to mistake a self-tailing winch for a non-self-tailing winch... and if they've made that basic a mistake, what else have they screwed up.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> and if they've made that basic a mistake, what else have they screwed up.


The boat?? here is a picture of the real one!!! 










This photo, sailing with 32º heel, and full reef...GPS needs adjustment, but other than that, sails OK!!

Ots very safe too. NO DRWONING guaranteed!!

Edited:

Carefull look showed photo to be a BROACH!!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Wilderness looks to be well maintained - but the pictures can be decieving.

The Gary Mull pedigree bodes well, but this was designed (most likely) as a racer and outfitted as racer/cruiser. As such I'm not sure it would be a good offshore boat - and some on this board would reject it out of hand for that purpose.

Don't be scared off by the engine - reliable and low priced parts - its a solid unit. The squeeze bulb is indeed for bleeding the fuel system and this is greatly facilitated by the bulb (we have the same ourselves).

I think if it surveyed well it would be a terrific and attractive coastal cruiser - but perhaps a bit of a handful for just a couple. Cockpit comfort may suffer too as it looks to be more of a racing layout, without coamings to deflect water on deck..


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

no opinion on the boat, but it looks like a royal french pain in the [email protected]@ to get below. Unless you're a circus midget.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the comments... pretty much as expected, we'll take a pass on this one.


----------



## Hydrosails (Jun 9, 2020)

does anyobe own a Wilderness 40 ? I have one.. from 1981... I would love to meet some other owners who know a bit more than me about this boats.. The listing above seems to have been replaced.. If you have any photos, videos, etc. about this boat, please send them to me...

thanks a lot

George (hydrosails ,,,, gmail.com)


----------



## maecd (Oct 1, 2020)

Hydrosails said:


> does anyobe own a Wilderness 40 ? I have one.. from 1981... I would love to meet some other owners who know a bit more than me about this boats.. The listing above seems to have been replaced.. If you have any photos, videos, etc. about this boat, please send them to me...
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> George (hydrosails ,,,, gmail.com)


My bf and I just purchased a Wilderness 40 Variant 5+! Were you ever able to get more info on this boat? There's so little online...would love to exchange info if you're game!


----------



## Hydrosails (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey...what means Variant 5+? I haven't found anything yet..do you have the model.with the cut off stern?
There is a Wilderness 40!for sale at the moment in San Diego..just Google Wilderness 40 sale and it will show up..a red one...but mine does have the normal stern...of yours has a Spinnacker I would love to get the measurements of it..if you use WhatsApp send me your number then we can exchange some photos....Mine has the volkswagen engine in it..

It is a fast boat...I had it up to 12 knots..just it doesn't like waves, because of the lightweight construction..waves slow it down a lot .

Cheers

George


----------



## maecd (Oct 1, 2020)

Hydrosails said:


> Hey...what means Variant 5+? I haven't found anything yet..do you have the model.with the cut off stern?
> There is a Wilderness 40!for sale at the moment in San Diego..just Google Wilderness 40 sale and it will show up..a red one...but mine does have the normal stern...of yours has a Spinnacker I would love to get the measurements of it..if you use WhatsApp send me your number then we can exchange some photos....Mine has the volkswagen engine in it..
> 
> It is a fast boat...I had it up to 12 knots..just it doesn't like waves, because of the lightweight construction..waves slow it down a lot .
> ...


I just sent you a private message with my contact info, feel free to hit me up!

Re the Variants: My understanding is there are two versions of the Wilderness 40. The first four were Variant 1 and true 40'. The second variant (boats 5+) is a bit shorter, coming in around 38'9" (give or take a couple inches depending on what source you find). Variant 2 also supposedly has a taller rig. Mine has the normal stern as well (I believe). I also have the Volkswagen Pathfinder engine! And yes I have 3 full spinnakers. I could definitely get you dimensions on those assuming we have the same variant. So glad to hear she's fast for you! Would love to compare notes!


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

Wilderness boats were part of the 'Fast is fun' cult like Bill Lee's Merlin. There were a number of very light designs that came out of Santa Cruz though don't think the Wilderness boats were Santa Cruz built. Might search Latitude 38 magazine as they've been big on the SF area racing scene.

Doubt the tiller will be much of an issue with a semi balanced spade rudder. For me a tiller is way better than a stupid wheel.


----------



## maecd (Oct 1, 2020)

roverhi said:


> Wilderness boats were part of the 'Fast is fun' cult like Bill Lee's Merlin. There were a number of very light designs that came out of Santa Cruz though don't think the Wilderness boats were Santa Cruz built. Might search Latitude 38 magazine as they've been big on the SF area racing scene.
> 
> Doubt the tiller will be much of an issue with a semi balanced spade rudder. For me a tiller is way better than a stupid wheel.


Ours has a tiller and it is amazingly balanced, wouldn't even think of trading it for a wheel. Thanks for the info and recommendation! I'll see what I can dig up on Latitude 38. Wish I could find someone who worked at Wilderness Boat Works and pick their brain!


----------



## Hydrosails (Jun 9, 2020)

maecd said:


> Ours has a tiller and it is amazingly balanced, wouldn't even think of trading it for a wheel. Thanks for the info and recommendation! I'll see what I can dig up on Latitude 38. Wish I could find someone who worked at Wilderness Boat Works and pick their brain!


I have a contact..if you want it let me know
my email is hydrosails (at) gmail


----------

